# North Houston Delta Banquet - It's Miller Time!



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

The North Houston Delta Waterfowl Banquet has a change of venue:

When: August 20, 2009

Where: The Stein Room - Houston Distributing Company
7100 High Life Drive 
Houston, TX 77066
Convienently located near SH249 and Beltway 8.

Cold Miller Lite, Coors Lite and Shiner Boch on tap. Great BBQ again.

Social @ 6pm, Dinner @ 7pm, Live Auction @ 8pm.
PM for more details.... tickets available shortly.


----------



## jdupton (Jul 14, 2007)

OK guys we have finalized the ticket prices

*Single tickets will be $45
Couple or adult/youth tickets will be $60
and
Corp. or group tables of 8 will be $325*

This of course will include your 1 yr membership to Delta, dinner and all the Miller lite, Coors light, or Shiner Bock you wish to consume. The "early bird" ticket sales will shut down on Aug 10. "Early bird" gun this year will be a Benelli Nova 12ga

PM myself or drathe3112 for more info.


----------



## jdupton (Jul 14, 2007)

We will have 15+ guns this year along with several hunts and fishing trips. Wildlife prints, carved decoys, and all the usual banquet items. Cheapest ticket in town!!


----------



## jdupton (Jul 14, 2007)

Reminder to everyone that "early bird" ticket sales shut down on Aug 10. The early bird prize this year is a Benelli Nova.

We have a great gun line-up this year:

Mossberg Silver Reserve O/U 12 ga

Marlin .17 cal predator edition

Franchi I-12 in max-4 camo 12 ga

Benelli Nova 12 ga

Beretta 3901 12 ga

Stoeger p350 max-4 12 ga

Mossberg youth 20ga in camo

Remington .243 w/ scope

Tri Star Viper 12 ga

Thompson Center .50cal w/ scope

H&R Pardner 12 ga in camo

Stoeger Condor O/U 20 ga 

the new Remington 887 12 ga

and a pair of Spartan 100 "father/son" 12ga and 20 ga



We also will have at least 5 hunts/fishing trips, artwork, carved decoys and other great hunting related items going out the door that night. PM for more details and tickets.


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

*Map to the Banquet*

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...-95.520737&spn=0.007772,0.013754&z=16&iwloc=A


----------



## jdupton (Jul 14, 2007)

Only 3 days left for the "early bird" tickets and a shot at the Benelli.


----------



## jdupton (Jul 14, 2007)

Dont forget that the early bird shuts down tomorrow (Monday Aug 10). Dont miss your chance at the Benelli. PM me or call 
281-914-8954.


----------

